# [SOLVED][PPPOE] net.ppp0 nie łączy, choć powinien.

## Jacekalex

Witam

Jak w temacie:

```
qlist -ICvUq pppoe

net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.8-r2 X
```

Uruchomiony przez openrc:

W /etc/conf.d/net stoi jak byk:

```
config_ppp0="ppp"

plugins_ppp0="pppoe"

link_ppp0="eth0"

username_ppp0="user" 

password_ppp0="supertajnehasło"
```

Usera i hasło sprawdzałem 5 razy, jest dokładnie  takie samo, jak w /etc/ppp/chap-secrets,

przy próbie odpalenia wywala się do góry kopytami: 

```
 /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

net.ppp0             | * Bringing up interface ppp0

net.ppp0             | *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...

net.ppp0             |/usr/sbin/pppd: /usr/lib64/pppd/2.4.5/passwordfd.so: undefined symbol: eaptls_check_hook

net.ppp0             |/usr/sbin/pppd: Couldn't load plugin passwordfd.so

net.ppp0             | *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/pppd'

net.ppp0             | *   Failed to start PPP                            [ !! ]

net.ppp0             | * ERROR: net.ppp0 failed to start

```

  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Jeśli natomiast odpalę go z palca poleceniem pppoe-connect w terminalu, łączy bez problemu, blyskawicznie i prawidłowo.

Na razie rozwiązałem problem przy pomocy skryptu w  /etc/local.d/pppoe.start:   :Twisted Evil: 

```
#!/bin/bash

/usr/sbin/pppoe-connect 2>&1>/dev/null &

exit 0;

```

wolałbym jednak skonfigurować połączenie zgodnie z oficjalną dokumentacją.

Konfiguracja wg tego przepisu.

Jakeś sugestie?

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Apr 04, 2012 1:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joi_

emerge --oneshot `epm -qf /usr/lib64/pppd/2.4.5/passwordfd.so`

a jak nie pomoże, to pełny revdep-rebuild

----------

## Jacekalex

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> a jak nie pomoże, to pełny revdep-rebuild

 

Zrobione, niestety nic nie wniosło do sprawy.

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge --oneshot `epm -qf /usr/lib64/pppd/2.4.5/passwordfd.so`
> ```
> ...

 

Bezpośrednio nie pomogło, za to naprowadziło na rozwiązanie  :Wink: 

Pomogło za to:

```
USE="-eap-tls" emerge net-dialup/ppp
```

Testowałem kiedyś konfigurację Radiusa z eap-tls, i z tąd ppp miał tą flagę.

Za to kompletnie zmylił mnie fakt, że z palca łączy, myslałem, że to coś w openrc i odpalaniem net.ppp0.

Dzięki   :Smile: 

----------

